# Hilfe bei ISPConfig gesucht



## rolandhartl (14. Feb. 2009)

Hallo,
bin ein NewBee, kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit ISPconfig aus.
Wir haben bei uns einen Server der bei Hetzner steht und auch dem läuft ISPconfig (weiss auch garnicht welcher version) ist ca. Sept. 2008 installiert worden.
Ein Dienstleister passt uns auf diesem Rechner gerade ein CRMERM-System an, hat uns ISPconfig installiert, will-oder kann uns aber beim Einrichten von Domains auf unserem Server nicht helfen, da dies nicht zu seinem Auftragsumfang gehört (naja, da wird es wohl eine Änderung geben).
Ergo:
Ich suche jemanden der mir kurzfristig helfen kann. Unser Problem: Wir habe Domains eingerichtet, das klappt alles, aber nach Einrichten von pop-Accounts können wir keine Emails versenden und empfangen (auf den entsprechenden Domains). Vielleicht ist das was an den Einstellungen innerhalb ISP nicht richtig.
Der Supporter behauptet ISPconfig sei richtig eingerichtet.....

Wer kann helfen? Ich kann 4 kleine jpgs von Fehlermeldungen senden.

Mfg
Roland Hartl


----------



## planet_fox (14. Feb. 2009)

Schau mal hier

http://ispconfig.de/support.htm


----------



## rolandhartl (15. Feb. 2009)

Danke, aber das kenne ich, nur habe ich dort nichts gefunden was mir als newcomer dort hilft, schade das bisher niemand spezifisch antwortet (kann oder will) querverweise auf supportseiten, die das thema nicht angehen helfen mir leider (noch nicht) weiter......

mfg

roland hartl


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2009)

damit Dir jemand helfen kann müsstest Du schon mal etwas spezifischer werden, was Dein Problem angeht. Z.B. mal in die Log Dateien sehen und die exakten Fehlermeldungen posten.


----------



## planet_fox (15. Feb. 2009)

Versuch mal hier die ausgaben zu posten von je nach distribution Zbsp. bei debian wer das über diesen befehl möglich


```
tail -f /var/log/mail.log
```
Das ganze muss über eine shell erfolgen, sprich über einen root zugang


----------

